# WLAN bei 50mBit DSL Leitung nur langsam welchen WLAN STick kaufen?



## Crysisheld (22. Oktober 2016)

Hi, 

ich habe das Problem, dass ich meine LAN Kabel aus der Wohnung bzw. dem Flur verschwinden lassen muss. Nun habe ich einen WLAN Stick angeschlossen, mit dem funktioneirt das Internet auch, nur habe ich jetzt anstatt der 50mbit 
die ich mit LAN Kabel erreicht habe nur noch ca. 16mbit. Auf meinem WLAN Stick von Fritz steht WLAN N/G bis 150Mbit. Nun kann ich mit den ganzen Angaben mal so gar nix anfangen. Kann mir Jemand sagen, was für einen WLAN Stick ich mir kaufen muss, damit mein Internet genau so schnell wird wie mit der nomalen LAN Verbindung=? 

Wenn möglich würde ich mir gerne einen Fritz! Stick holen. Ich weiss nur eben nicht welchen genau. Über -Hilfe wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2016)

Also, wenn du da nur 16mbit hast, dann hast du entweder eine schlechte Verbindung, oder aber der Router muss evlt anders konfiguriert werden. Ist es denn auch dann bei nur 16mbit, wenn du sehr nah am Router bist? Und wird Dir als Status für die maximale Netzwerkgeschwindigkeit 16mbit angezeigt, oder ist das ein Download-Test, bei dem Du auf 16mbit kommst? 

Die Fritz-Sticks sind ja an sich sehr gut, kann an sich nicht sein, dass es am Stick liegt ^^  und wenn der bis 150MBit kann, ist es auch kein mega-alter.


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Oktober 2016)

Hmm also ich kenne mich damit mal gar nicht aus. Kannst du mir sagen ob ich mit diesen Teilen volle 50Mbit erreichen kann oder ob ich einen neuen Stick kaufen muss? 

Der Stick ist der Fritz! WLAN USB Stick WLAN N/G bis 150Mbit 
Der Router ist eine FritzBox 7430. 

Was muss ich da denn genau einstellen? Wo erkenne ich den Status meiner max. Netzgeschwindigkeit. 

Ich habe einen Downloadtest bei wieeistdeineip gemacht. Mit LAN Kabel 47Mbit mit WLAN 12mbit.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2016)

Eigentlich müsste das problemlos klappen.

Wegen des Status: hast du denn die Software für den Stick installiert? Da gibt es auch eine Statusanzeige, die das zeigt. Ich weiß aber nicht, welchen du GENAU hast. Einen "WLAN N/G" finde ich nicht, nur einen Repeater N/G. Und bei den Sticks gibt es zB den V2, den N, den N v2... 

Und wichtig wäre eben, dass du mal näher rangehst, ob es damit zu tun hat. Kann halt ganz simpel sein, dass die Reichtweite nicht stark genug ist. Da kann es schon helfen, wenn der Stick nicht hinten am PC steckt, sondern vorne, oder an einem Verlängerungskabel.


----------



## Crysisheld (22. Oktober 2016)

Hallo, 

also es ist wohl der V2 was ich in der Fritz Software so lesen kann. Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, installiert sich die Fritz Software selber. Er zeigt mir gerade an, 65Mbit/s Standard N  mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung. Wenn ich näher ran gehe an den Router, ändert sich nicht viel. Ein Balken mehr aber nicht schneller im Download.  Hmm das ärgert mich ein bisschen, dass es jetzt nicht schneller geht.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2016)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also es ist wohl der V2 was ich in der Fritz Software so lesen kann. Wenn ich den Stick einstecke, installiert sich die Fritz Software selber. Er zeigt mir gerade an, 65Mbit/s Standard N  mit WPA2 Verschlüsselung. Wenn ich näher ran gehe an den Router, ändert sich nicht viel. Ein Balken mehr aber nicht schneller im Download.  Hmm das ärgert mich ein bisschen, dass es jetzt nicht schneller geht.


  also, der Stick hat ja 150mbit, und 65 ist dann schon nah dran - denn es kann gut sein, dass es in der Summe 150 sind, also 75 vom und 75 zum Router. Da bist du mit 65 schon nah dran. Du kannst aber nen neueren Stick kaufen, der mehr mbit bietet. Der N v2 zB 300mbit https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00B29J7RK und der 430er wie der Name schon sagt 430 mbit https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00I69O044

Check aber auch mal den Router: die Fritzboxen haben beim WLAN-Sendekanal an sich immer auch ein Menü, wo du schauen kannst, ob andere Router in der Nachbarschaft vielleicht auf einem ähnlichen Kanal senden - wenn ja, dann lieber einen Kanal wählen, der nicht/kaum genutzt wird und auch die 1-2 Nachbarkanäle nicht/kaum genutzt werden.


----------

